# 335i V IS350 and 335 V G37 part 2



## 335bhak (Nov 6, 2007)

1st RUN ME V IS 350
* 335*
RT - .700 
60' 2.10
330 5.669
1/8 8.601
MPH 81.94
1000 11.240
1/4 13.609
MPH 103.68
THIS ONE WAS BAAAD BUT I STILL WON!!! FREE LUNCH FTW!
*IS350*
RT .363
60' 2.064
330' 5.723
1/8 8.803
MPH 82.00
1000 11.397
1/4 13.760
MPH 101.07
______________
THE GUY IN THE G37 IS BACK (first run IS350 V G37)
*IS350*
RT .191
60' 1.986
330' 5.747
1/8 8.797
MPH 82.99
1000 11.439
1/4 13.799
MPH 101.77

*G37*
RT .106
60' 2.009
330 5.801
1/8 8.876
MPH 82.07
1000 11.441
1/4 13.757
MPH 103.97
_______________________________________--
ME V G37
* 335*
RT - .077
60' 1.919
330 5.484
1/8 8.555
MPH 83.96
1000 11.140
1/4 13.355
MPH 105.89
OOOOHH YEAH!!!

*G37*
RT .207
60' 2.079
330 5.701
1/8 8.843
MPH 81.11
1000 11.539
1/4 13.760
MPH 102.61


----------



## cvt (Mar 16, 2007)

good kill!!! 13.355!!! NICE! CONGRATS!

hmmm...i thought the IS350 would fair a lot better...even got beat by the G37...i wonder what happened.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Sucky Driver :dunno:


----------



## 335bhak (Nov 6, 2007)

This G37 was pulling strong on the top end. That's why I thought he was modded. I made him pop the hood but nothing. So I'm thinking a chip ?? or heck maybe he is not modded at all...
Ivan (he was driving the IS350) got him off the line but then the G37 pulled on him. That was wierd.
The same with me- I jumped on the G37 from the line and then things leveled out just a little bit up top. I jumped almost a car on him every time and then I would only pull ever so slightly upwards to the end of and after 2nd gear.
He told me that they did race again after I left and the IS350 won by a couple of tenths. He didn't say what the times were though. I need to get my scanner working again. Ivan is a computer tech- I should have made him fix my scanner for free instead of buyin me dinner. The dinner sucked LOL!


----------



## cvt (Mar 16, 2007)

335bhak said:


> So I'm thinking a chip ??


god, that would be great if we had a chip or even a reflash...



335bhak said:


> Ivan (he was driving the IS350) got him off the line but then the G37 pulled on him. That was wierd.
> The same with me- I jumped on the G37 from the line and then things leveled out just a little bit up top. I jumped almost a car on him every time and then I would only pull ever so slightly upwards to the end of and after 2nd gear.


that seems consistent with what's happening over at the G37 boards. they start to pull on the top end.



335bhak said:


> The dinner sucked LOL!


where was it at? make him pay for a better one since he lost twice...LOL.


----------



## 335bhak (Nov 6, 2007)

The dinner was at Applebees... It was not cooked well..

I spoke to Ivan yesterday and he clarified that his run was not against the G37 but a G35 sedan 6M. Apparently he was hanging out with the guy in the G37. 
he showed me his timeslip-
He ran a 13.649 @ 101.96
The G35 Sedan ran a 13.901 @ 102.81

He said the G35 made two other runs at 13.960 and 13.847. One of them was against the G37 but I am not sure which one or which _won_...
Is the G Sedan *that* much lighter than the coupe? I thought the coupe had like 30 more HP. He got within a tenth of the coupes best times. Maybe it was because the sedan was a 6M.

Bhakkuhus


----------



## cvt (Mar 16, 2007)

335bhak said:


> The dinner was at Applebees... It was not cooked well..
> 
> I spoke to Ivan yesterday and he clarified that his run was not against the G37 but a G35 sedan 6M. Apparently he was hanging out with the guy in the G37.
> he showed me his timeslip-
> ...


under cooked food? you cand sue....lol.

was the G35 a 6-speed and also the G37 was an auto wasn't it? the G37 is more like 24 hp more since the G35 sedans are at 306. 13.8-13.9s seem about right for the sedans. plus the G37S is can cary from around 80lbs heavier to 150lbs depending if the G37S has the 4WAS.


----------



## Heat00 (Jan 10, 2007)

What mods do you have? Are you stock running a 13.3??


----------

